# what is the one thing thing you could never forgive your partner for?



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

would it be if, he she/he cheated on you? if they ever hit you? if they did something that hurt you so badly you couldnt see a way to forgive them??


----------



## wjs (May 6, 2010)

maybe saying i would never forgive her isn't quite accurate but if she lied to me (that covers cheating) then it would probably be over

same for if she ever said we should break up during a fight. i don't know how some couples can go back and forth -- for me, the first time it is over would be the last time

she'd never hit me lol but i think i could forgive that actually


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I never have been and feel my current gf will never do this, but to be cheated on might be the only thing I never forgive. It's just the one thing that proves to me, a person doesn't value the relationship much if they seek another person for sex, outside the relationship, when all they have to do is talk about what the problems are in the relationship if they can to fix it.

My opinion, next up?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

If he hit me that would be the end of the relationship, for sure. 

A lack of support in my time of need would be a deal breaker; I probably wouldn't be able to love him after that.

I might forgive cheating, depending on the circumstances but only _once._


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

wjs said:


> maybe saying i would never forgive her isn't quite accurate but if she lied to me (that covers cheating) then it would probably be over
> 
> same for if she ever said we should break up during a fight. i don't know how some couples can go back and forth -- for me, the first time it is over would be the last time
> 
> she'd never hit me lol but i think i could forgive that actually


 

but why is lying that bad??


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Cheating would most definitely do it.

Lying would be a close 2nd, though I may keep them around long enough to extract revenge upon them.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> If he hit me that would be the end of the relationship, for sure.
> 
> A lack of support in my time of need would be a deal breaker; I probably wouldn't be able to love him after that.
> 
> I might forgive cheating, depending on the circumstances but only _once._


Dam right!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amenophis (Apr 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm just a fucking pussy but I've been lied to, cheated on, hit, had things thrown at me, been intentionally deceived, and still I've ended up wanting and trying to forgive.

It would be nice to say that ideally I would value myself enough to not be with someone thats done so much damage, but love often makes us put self-preservation aside.

People can make all the idealistic claims they want when they're not in the situation. But things are starkly different when reality comes into play and you have to contend with your own feelings for someone and the things they've done to hurt you. In that light, ideals aren't as simple as forgiving or not forgiving.


----------



## Goodewitch (Mar 4, 2010)

Loyalty is my BIG thing.
I can, and have forgave all kinds of trifling and nonsensical BS in my time, but disloyalty (which covers betrayal of any kind , cheating etc) would be the end of the line for me.
I suppose I have this old fashioned ideal of pledging my loyalty and allegiance to one person, that person then becomes my freind, my companion, my confidant, my lover, my family. if they betray me, that will be destroyed. Its a big thing to offer someone your undying loyalty and allegiance, anyone who betrays that, has thrown away a precous thing and stomped it into the ground.
Of course the scale of the betrayal has to be considered, but even talking about something I considered private between myself and the person to one of their other freinds, could be construed by me as a break in trust and a disloyal act, even that could be enough to set me thinking that I need to break off from that person. Big betrayals like cheating and trying to lie about it, would be an automatic break of the relationship. No ifs, no buts.
Edit.. I just read Amenophis post above me, and like him, I have forgiven temper outbursts, Ive been spat on, been verbally abused, been manhandled, and generally mucked about with, I've also had to dodge a few flying objects,.. I stayed, because that person was my partner, my love, and he was mentally unwell at the time,.. he never cheated, he never lied,.. he was sick, and I , out of loyalty and feelings for him, stayed, until his untimely early death, due to his problems. I'd do it again, if I had to,.. but if that man had cheated, had calculatedly lied whilst being of sound mind? then I would NOT have forgiven that.
Just wanted to add this to support Amenophis's statement that love can really skew your self preservation, G. x


----------



## Amenophis (Apr 18, 2010)

Goodewitch said:


> Loyalty is my BIG thing.
> I can, and have forgave all kinds of trifling and nonsensical BS in my time, but disloyalty (which covers betrayal of any kind , cheating etc) would be the end of the line for me.
> I suppose I have this old fashioned ideal of pledging my loyalty and allegiance to one person, that person then becomes my freind, my companion, my confidant, my lover, my family. if they betray me, that will be destroyed. Its a big thing to offer someone your undying loyalty and allegiance, anyone who betrays that, has thrown away a precous thing and stomped it into the ground.
> Of course the scale of the betrayal has to be considered, but even talking about something I considered private between myself and the person to one of their other freinds, could be construed by me as a break in trust and a disloyal act, even that could be enough to set me thinking that I need to break off from that person. Big betrayals like cheating and trying to lie about it, would be an automatic break of the relationship. No ifs, no buts.
> G. x



Again, thats all well and good... until it actually happens and its not as simple as "no ifs, no buts". I really really felt the same as you did, even acted on those ideals when they were violated in the past, but sometimes things aren't so easy. 

Even after being trampled as a person, violated, rejected in favor of someone else, and abandoned, love still would not allow me to let go. Even after every shred of logic and reason screamed at me to walk away and leave someone in the misery of their own mistakes, I couldn't. My love for another person placed my desire to be in a relationship with them over my own emotional and psychological wellbeing.

In the end, if I had been the one to fuck up, I would want nothing more than a chance to be forgiven and try to make things right again. If I would want that chance for myself, its only right that I extend that chance to someone else, especially if I love them.


----------



## Goodewitch (Mar 4, 2010)

Amenophis said:


> Again, thats all well and good... until it actually happens and its not as simple as "no ifs, no buts". I really really felt the same as you did, even acted on those ideals when they were violated in the past, but sometimes things aren't so easy.
> 
> Even after being trampled as a person, violated, rejected in favor of someone else, and abandoned, love still would not allow me to let go. Even after every shred of logic and reason screamed at me to walk away and leave someone in the misery of their own mistakes, I couldn't. My love for another person placed my desire to be in a relationship with them over my own emotional and psychological wellbeing.
> 
> In the end, if I had been the one to fuck up, I would want nothing more than a chance to be forgiven and try to make things right again. If I would want that chance for myself, its only right that I extend that chance to someone else, especially if I love them.


yes indeed, love can wear away the most deeply held values and beleifs, I too, have been rejected in favour of another, and still hung on, and given second chances,.. because of love. That is ego destroying, and soul destroying,.. I think i'm so adamant on the cheating thing, not so much because of the actual act itself, although that is bad enough, its the calculated malice aforethought that goes into the act of cheating, and the subsequent lies, deceit and lack of love for you that goes into maintaining the lie afterwards. if a man can look me in the face and call me crazy, and suspicios and deny that he's cheated when he has,.. if he can accuse me of jealously, suspicon, possessiveness, crazy behaviour etc,..and then subsequently have to admit that yes, he did cheat, and yes he was ling, then something deep in my soul will know he does not love me, nor ever did love me to be able to do such a thing.
However much i love him, i will walk away, even if it feels like I'm chopping off my own arm.. if i didnt walk away, how could i ever keep up the pretence that this man is a good man, or loves me? i couldnt... and that would eventually lead to a slow death of the relationship anyway.
Best a clean cut, than a jagged series of saw marks into the hearts flesh, I think. 
G. x


----------



## Amenophis (Apr 18, 2010)

Goodewitch said:


> ...if a man can look me in the face and call me crazy, and suspicios and deny that he's cheated when he has,.. if he can accuse me of jealously, suspicon, possessiveness, crazy behaviour etc,..and then subsequently have to admit that yes, he did cheat, and yes he was ling, then something deep in my soul will know he does not love me...


One of the most terrible things one human being can do to another in a relationship is exactly what you just stated.

To tell someone they're wrong, to insult and accuse them, to deny the very intuition thats trying to keep them from harm... all while knowing full well they're trying to deceive someone into believing a lie... that is despicable. That is something I truly could not forgive if someone had done that to me.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Only one? I can think of hundreds....
Can I just say inadequacy?...
Cheating would do it. Lying, violence, sexism, too much entitlement, lack of respect...so many things.
Murder, serial killing, becoming a Leafs fan, saying anything mean about my cats...

You throw yourself on my mercy, you better be _damn_ sure you deserve to bounce.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

child molestation. that would change everything.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

YOU KNOW WHAT I REALLY HATE? when they are evasive, it really drives me :crazy:. to me it mean they are hiding something. Something i wouldn't agree with or that should have been discussed together before a final decision was made.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I would kill a man if we has a child and he molested it. I hate child molesters.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I think I would kill a man if we has a child and he molested it. I hate child molesters.


It's unforgivable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

nallyha said:


> It's unforgivable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:



Yes it is and strangely enough I see woman do it all the time. They choose the man over the child and that just makes me angry. :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Yes it is and strangely enough I see woman do it all the time. They choose the man over the child and that just makes me angry. :angry::angry::angry:


People say nosy neighbor are bad, but i know of cases were they helped to save children from such ordeals. I could Never turn a blind eye to it either.

If you really know of cases like this, you should try to get help for the kids. Why should the children suffer any more because of stupidity and negligence on the part of the parent and the neighbor respectively??????????


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

nallyha said:


> People say nosy neighbor are bad, but i know of cases were they helped to save children from such ordeals. I could Never turn a blind eye to it either.
> 
> If you really know of cases like this, you should try to get help for the kids. Why should the children suffer any more because of stupidity and negligence on the part of the parent and the neighbor respectively??????????



I don't know any children personally but I know I was molested as a child. My mother chose the molester over me. And that still gets me upset.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I don't know any children personally but I know I was molested as a child. My mother chose the molester over me. And that still gets me upset.


:shocked: You poor sweet girl, I'm sad to hear that :sad: Seems like we kinda have something in common!It was a grand in my family from my mother's side. I was Sent to country for summer holiday. two weeks into my stay, he began to leer at me. i didn't really understand the looks, i wasn't used to it and i was young( about 8).
So 'that' happened one rainy day,i was the only one there with him.

I learned my lessons well and I'll pass it on to any child: family members are more likely to harm you in that way, so don't make it a habit to be alone with them (men). Never trust them too much!

If you are molested,remember that it is your duty to report it, mommy or daddy or anyone else can't help,if they don't know.

When they say they are going to kill you if you tell, its just another way of saying,I am afraid of you now, please don't tell, I'm such a coward now!!!!!!!!!

The bastard Died 1 month after i left.!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

nallyha said:


> :shocked: You poor sweet girl, I'm sad to hear that :sad: Seems like we kinda have something in common!It was a grand in my family from my mother's side. I was Sent to country for summer holiday. two weeks into my stay, he began to leer at me. i didn't really understand the looks, i wasn't used to it and i was young( about 8).
> So 'that' happened one rainy day,i was the only one there with him.
> 
> I learned my lessons well and I'll pass it on to any child: family members are more likely to harm you in that way, so don't make it a habit to be alone with them (men). Never trust them too much!
> ...


That touched my heart. You know the damage these child molester things can do. My healing and hope be upon you.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> That touched my heart. You know the damage these child molester things can do. My healing and hope be upon you.


Ah I'm fine now, thought come back sometimes,but I'm fine.
To be honest, I'm not able to trust men, i just can't seem to lead myself down that road again! Did it leave you feeling bitter thou?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

nallyha said:


> Ah I'm fine now, thought come back sometimes,but I'm fine.
> To be honest, I'm not able to trust men, i just can't seem to lead myself down that road again! Did it leave you feeling bitter thou?



Yes, it did leave me bitter. I am overcoming it but when I see people defending these child molester things I get into a major rage. especially people that have never been though such. They don't understand the pain and damage these child molester things do to children.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

well, I imagine if they killed me seeing as how I was dead I wouldn't be able to, unless I came back to life, then I would still forgive them.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah...child molesters...*sigh*

I hope I never have to deal with that, cuz...I was molested by my baby sitter when I was little...


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

I don't like to talk in absolutes, but generally I don't think I could stay with someone who cheated on me or was physically abusive.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheating on me, hits me, or fucks with my daughter. He is out. No explanations needed or desired. If I ever "forgive" under those circumstances it is for me and because I don't wish to hold malice in my heart. However, that kind of forgiveness NEVER means he is able to come back into my life.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I could forgive cheating if I saw true repentance. I could forgive a lot if there was an admittance of wrongdoing and changes made to rectify the situation. 

Physical or sexual abuse would probably be the line. And awful stuff, like finding out he's a pedophile or something.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

_Don't hit me, dear. Don't rape me neither mentally, physically. Don't kill my cat, don't kill anybody. Don't kill me. Just don't abuse my trust, don't abuse me, don't abuse my heart and soul I gaved to you._


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

that he betrayed me, i can never forgive him for doing so


----------



## wjs (May 6, 2010)

Alexa said:


> but why is lying that bad??


for me any serious relationship requires trust, and the more serious the relationship the more trust is required

fully trusting someone is a big deal for me and lying severely undermines that trust


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

If she cut my testicles off and shoved them down throat after beheading me, completely playing/using me heartlessly, alienating me from friends and family or entrapping me in a life I hate with no concern for me.
Yeah, that do the above and there is not much chance of forgiveness.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

This is all based that she was sober and not under some kind of duress. 

1. Cheating
2. Hitting

Oh, and I have broken up with a girl for reason 2.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

I saw lying come up several times as a reasons one would never forgive their partner for.

Could people clarify -- lying about what? I just don't see what there could be lie about in the first place (maybe this is just me though?).


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Betraying my true nature.

"Bye, bitch, see you in hell." *brutalized girlfriend.*


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

If I was in love with the person, I could forgive them for mostly anything. I can't think of much that is unforgivable to me. When I'm in love, it's forever... Of course like some have said, rape is inexcusable. But it's highly unlikely a women would rape someone, especially me. A woman couldn't overpower me if she tried (unless she was a body builder) or drugged me with tranquilizers. Even then, I'd probably like it. Heh :blushed: And OBVIOUSLY child abuse of any kind is just intolerable, but I could even see myself forgiving her for that! Just because you forgive them, doesn't mean you have to be involved in their lives or be around them! I'm talking strictly lovers. I'm not at all talking about everyday scenarios with everyday people...


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

Roman said:


> If I was in love with the person, I could forgive them for mostly anything. I can't think of much that is unforgivable to me. When I'm in love, it's forever... Of course like some have said, rape is inexcusable. But it's highly unlikely a women would rape someone, especially me. *A woman couldn't overpower me if she tried* (unless she was a body builder) or drugged me with tranquilizers. Even then, I'd probably like it. Heh :blushed: And OBVIOUSLY child abuse of any kind is just intolerable, but I could even see myself forgiving her for that! Just because you forgive them, doesn't mean you have to be involved in their lives or be around them! I'm talking strictly lovers. I'm not at all talking about everyday scenarios with everyday people...



*Ever heard of Cristiane Santos? 145 pounds and very very scary!

but point taken 
*


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

In response to curious, (my internet isn't letting me quote for some reason) I wouldn't tolerate lying of any kind, for example maybe if she made a big purchase and lied about it, lied about cheating, lied about having feelings for someone, anything semi-major I would say. 

Like someone else said earlier in this thread, I can forgive a lot if they admit to doing something, even cheating I think, but if you lie everything is just ruined. Even if you lie then come forward, because then I know if they lied again they wouldn't come forward because that would be the last straw! Everything just gets so complicated when people start lying....


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I could never take my partner back if they hit me, abused me verbally or physically, betrayed me or my family in anyway, or they cheated on me. When I'm in a commitment; I am in it for the long haul. I expect that person to give me the respect I deserve. I would never do any of those things to them so I expect they would never do it to me. Other than that, I'm pretty forgiving depending on the context.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Roman said:


> And OBVIOUSLY child abuse of any kind is just intolerable, but I could even see myself forgiving her for that!


So if you had a child with a woman and she abused your son/daughter everyday; you'd still forgive her for all of that?


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't use the term, because I'll never forgive him, but I did stay with my ex for 6 years despite the things he did. Before I got married, I thought I knew what I wouldn't put up with. I can't even blame being in love because I wasn't truly. But, I was scared. And back then, my fear was stronger than anything.

My ex was a compulsive liar and con artist. Looking back, there were warning signs from the beginning, but I didn't see them clearly until it was too late. It's just not something you expect to happen to you.

Lying, stealing, cheating, emotional abuse, manipulation... hardly scratches the surface. As for physical violence, I can count the times on one hand. He never beat me up. Sometimes I wish he had, because maybe, just maybe that would have been enough for me to really get out then. But, you never know.

Now I'm all but completely rid of him (he still tries to contact me), but I'll never be the same.

And, to think, it all started with "simple" lies.

Which brings me to my point. I will never again go through that again. My ex lied about everything, big and small, to me, to everyone. It was the first and easiest tell to spot, the precursor to everything else. I'd like to think that 6 years later, I'm pretty good at telling when someone is being dishonest. And I will not stand for it. Lie, and he's out. I want the truth, no matter what. I can forgive the truth.

Hit me, it's over. I would never hit you. Steal from me, or anyone for that matter, it's over. I would never steal from you. Cheat on me, it's over. I would never cheat on you.

My ex told me he loved me frequently. That, in itself, was torture. I wouldn't treat my worst enemy the way he treated me. Now, what is said isn't as important as how I feel. If I don't _feel _loved, feel safe, feel I can trust him, it's over.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

EvanR said:


> *Ever heard of Cristiane Santos? 145 pounds and very very scary!
> 
> but point taken
> *


No I've never heard of her. She IS very scary! But I could take her as well. I was talking about something more along the lines of this...







THIS is scary... :shocked:


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

bionic said:


> So if you had a child with a woman and she abused your son/daughter everyday; you'd still forgive her for all of that?


I'm not saying it wouldn't take me a LONG time to forgive them, but I'd try my best. Bitterness, hate, etc. only hurts _you_ not the other person. It destroys you from the inside out. The most hurtful thing you can do to someone like that (a psycho that has some _serious_ issues) is to get over it. You don't do it for them but for yourself. That's why so many people that have that happen or have had children that have had that happen go insane. You don't do it for them, but for _yourself_. I can't change the past (whether my daughter/son was abused), but I _can_ change how I handle it though. I'd obviously want to MURDER my wife if she did such a thing, but what good would that do? Would it help me? No. If I killed her/ hated her/ let it destroy me, could I be there for my child (mentally, psychically, spiritually)? 

That is why I would try my best to forgive them. Like I said, forgiveness is NOT complacency. It's not being okay with the fact that it happened. It's showing that you're strong enough to let it go.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Roman said:


> I'm not saying it wouldn't take me a LONG time to forgive them, but I'd try my best. *Bitterness, hate, etc. only hurts you not the other person*. It destroys you from the inside out. The most hurtful thing you can do to someone like that (a psycho that has some _serious_ issues) is to get over it. You don't do it for them but for yourself. That's why so many people that have that happen or have had children that have had that happen go insane. You don't do it for them, but for _yourself_. I can't change the past (whether my daughter/son was abused), but I _can_ change how I handle it though. I'd obviously want to MURDER my wife if she did such a thing, but what good would that do? Would it help me? No. If I killed her/ hated her/ let it destroy me, could I be there for my child (mentally, psychically, spiritually)?
> 
> That is why I would try my best to forgive them. Like I said, forgiveness is NOT complacency. It's not being okay with the fact that it happened. It's showing that you're strong enough to let it go.


Good point. I try to live this way, forgiving people, and I am able to say that I have always done so, but I haven't experienced the kind of things that some PerC members have and I can only imagine how hard it would be to forgive in their cases. But it is so true that you need to forgive, for yourself. I learnt this lesson a long time ago.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Roman said:


> this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What has been seen cannot be unseen.....*sob*


----------



## lady1024 (Jul 22, 2010)

Betrayal would b tha deal breaker!
Once tha trust is gone it's almost impossible 2 get back with a lot of time, & work, patients, understanding, & dedication 2 do wut it takes for tha person hurt 2 feel secure. I just don't think that after any type of betrayal tha relationship is emotionaly healthy for either party. We all make mistakes & if you're tha one who screws up than hopefully you feel some sort of remorse, learn from your mistake & respectfully walk away & let that person move on. If you are tha victim it's especially painful but need to realize it wasn't you & nobody should subject themselves to any type of abuse! As hard as it may seem, walk away, lick your wounds, do some self reflection & move on. No matter how much time you have shared with someone or however they may seem like tha "One & only", if they betray you it damages a part of self esteem if you stay. 

Live to Love
Love to Live!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah I agree with everyone else, cheating pretty much puts the nail in the coffin. 

Also when they say they'll cook you steak and chips, right and THEN THEY DON'T! :dry:

...gah...


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Roman said:


> No I've never heard of her. She IS very scary! But I could take her as well. I was talking about something more along the lines of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now are you *absolutely *sure that that is a woman?


----------



## Alvarez (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not big on forgiveness - probably owing to childhood and teen issues of rejection, so once I'm emotionally tangled with someone and hurt, I can't really ever open that up again. Like, I'm very difficult to hurt or offend, but if I'm hurt by someone I'm really close to it... hurts, a lot, I guess. I'm not so good at this mushy stuff - if I was, I wouldn't need half my friends (to quote Jeff Winger). But once I get hurt like that I tend to withdraw from the person and relations after are never really the same. I really have a hard time accepting "let's just be friends," and thinking back now I've never maintained any semblance of a relationship with someone who hurt me like that.

Hurt in this context including cheating, falling for someone else (which I would be fine with, I would just unequivocally reject them if they ever tried to come back), and really that's mostly it in terms of "unforgivability." I realize it may be weird to only have cheating on there, but to be cheated on (at least in my mind) represents someone choosing someone else over you. I know some people see it differently, like, "I love them as much as I love you" or "You weren't there," but it's not how I see it, and while I'm generally flexible, I'm absolutely less so with my emotions.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheating will be the first.

Lying will be the second.

And hitting.... well, *NOBODY DARE* to hit me.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Cheating will be the first.
> 
> Lying will be the second.
> 
> And hitting.... well, *NOBODY DARE* to hit me.


:mellow:

*strokes wicked queen's shoulder* 

:wink:

ooh feel the power!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> :mellow:
> 
> *strokes wicked queen's shoulder*
> 
> ...


Quickly bash him to death with durian fruit.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

HEY I was appreciating your awesome power and femininity! No need to go all out with Durian fruit? Never even heard of that.:tongue:


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

abusive partner.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

Lying.

I'm still trying to get my head around this. 

I don't understand why anyone would lie to their significant other? I'm not saying I'm an "angel" and that I've never lied, but I can't imagine any scenarios where I would want to lie to my significant other or where my significant other would feel like he has to lie to me. Yes I know I'm being utterly naive here, but I guess for me, I'm very guarded/somewhat suspcious of other's intent, so unless I trusted that person a LOT, he wouldn't be my partner to begin with. And if it's someone I trust, what would there to be to lie about

Confused. maybe this is just too idealistic ?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Basically any physical or mental abuse.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

curious0610 said:


> Lying.
> 
> I'm still trying to get my head around this.
> 
> ...


 I don't really get it. Almost everybody lies. It's just something you kind of expect. The magnitude of the lie is usually what gets people upset. For example, if your SO said he had a sandwich for lunch when he really had a salad and you found out about it, would you really leave them for that?


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> Now are you *absolutely *sure that that is a woman?


No... I'm not. But *IF* it *IS*... ??? YIKES!


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Manipulation, and just using me.


----------

